# Re: Recommendation for puppy training classes.



## kane007 (Aug 8, 2018)

*Re: Recommendation for puppy training classes.*

Here is the capability through which to commence an objective with your pet: Snap and treat the moment your creature takes a gander at the objective. Next, advance to exhibiting the goal a little to one side, a little to one side, relatively higher, a little lower clicking and treating every time your creature touches the objective. 

*target stick dog training | How to train your dog with target stick...
*


----------

